# The Boys: Macher der Serie ist Kojima-Fan, will Spiel mit ihm entwickeln



## Granit-Krasniqi (30. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Boys: Macher der Serie ist Kojima-Fan, will Spiel mit ihm entwickeln* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *The Boys: Macher der Serie ist Kojima-Fan, will Spiel mit ihm entwickeln*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## audiopathik (30. Juni 2022)

War ja gestern erst die Nachricht dass Kojima an einem Projekt gearbeitet hat das The Boys zu ähnlich war und er deshalb canceln musste.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (30. Juni 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> War ja gestern erst die Nachricht dass Kojima an einem Projekt gearbeitet hat das The Boys zu ähnlich war und er deshalb canceln musste.


Genau um das Projekt geht es ja. ^^ 
Und er hat es von sich aus eingestellt, weil er es als zu nah dran hielt. (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) 

Wäre aber geil, wenn sie da eine Übereinkunft finden. Auf so ein Spiel hätte ich schon irgendwie Bock.


----------



## audiopathik (30. Juni 2022)

Ja stimmt hätte wohl den Artikel und nicht bloß den Forumpost lesen sollen.

Zu einem The Boys Spiel fallen mir die Watchmen-Spiele ein, die eher mittelmäßige Kritiken haben.
Kojimas durchwegs dunkelschwarzer Horrorstil lässt sich ja wirklich nicht mit dem farbenfrohen, mit Sex, Satire und Entertainment gespickten The Boys vereinen, er würde da auf jedenfall sein eigenes Ding machen.


----------



## MarcHammel (1. Juli 2022)

The Boys (oder etwas in der Art) meets Kojima. Stell ich mir interessant vor.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Kojimas durchwegs dunkelschwarzer Horrorstil


Verwechselst du hier vielleicht Kojima mit jemand anderem?
Sämtliche MGS-Teile und Death Stranding habe ich nicht als "durchwegs dunkelschwarzen Horrorstil" in Erinnerung...

@Topic Spielprinzip finde ich super, hätte gerne Kojimas Version dieser Idee gesehen. Bin auch schon gespannt, was Rocksteady mit Suicide Squad liefern wird. Das schlägt ja quasi eine ähnliche Richtung ein und  Superman und Co. als Schurken, die mal auf die Fresse bekommen von Antihelden ist wirklich mal was erfrischend neues, neben den ganzen Filmen/Spielen mit klassischem Superhelden-Schema.


----------



## audiopathik (2. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Verwechselst du hier vielleicht Kojima mit jemand anderem?
> Sämtliche MGS-Teile und Death Stranding habe ich nicht als "durchwegs dunkelschwarzen Horrorstil" in Erinnerung...



Farbenfroh und fröhlich ist es ja nicht gerade, die fast ausgerottenete Menschheit in einer verwüsteten und von grausamen fremden Wesen beherrschten Welt, Neugeborene die als Instrumente in Kanistern dagegen eingesetzt werden.
Aber stimmt ich hatte da irgendwie Shinji Mikami von The Evil Within und Resident Evil im Hinterkopf.

Wenn man The Boys umsetzen will, das is ja ne Comic-Reihe, dann muss man sich ja mehr oder weniger an die Vorlage halten, insofern könnte er da nicht einfach sein eigenes Ding draus machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Aber stimmt ich hatte da irgendwie Shinji Mikami von The Evil Within und Resident Evil im Hinterkopf.


Ja, genau. Hatte seinen Namen vergessen, aber hatte mir schon gedacht, dass du Mikami im Sinn hattest.


audiopathik schrieb:


> Wenn man The Boys umsetzen will, das is ja ne Comic-Reihe, dann muss man sich ja mehr oder weniger an die Vorlage halten, insofern könnte er da nicht einfach sein eigenes Ding draus machen.


Sein Game hätte sich von The Boys im Ton unterschieden. Steht auch so ähnlich im Artikel. Er wollte ja nicht wirklich ein The Boys Spiel machen, sondern nur ähnlich. Aber auch wenn, das The Boys Universum bietet als Franchise jede Menge Spielfläche für kreative Storys - das hat auch zuletzt diese animierte The Boys Anthology Serie auf Amazon bewiesen, die mich echt positiv überrascht hat. Ich denke, dass man da ne Menge guten Stoff rausbekommen könnte mit den richtigen Leuten.


----------



## audiopathik (3. Juli 2022)

Ja stimmt Diabolical ist ein guter Grund das hat nämlich mit den Comics auch nichts zu tun, aber scheinbar will das Kojima ja gerade auch nicht was machen das andere schon gemacht haben, sondern wenn dann sein eigenes Ding.

Hab ja sogar alle Comics von The Boys inklusive Spinoffs, digital jedenfalls.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juli 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Ja stimmt Diabolical ist ein guter Grund das hat nämlich mit den Comics auch nichts zu tun, aber scheinbar will das Kojima ja gerade auch nicht was machen das andere schon gemacht haben, sondern wenn dann sein eigenes Ding.
> 
> Hab ja sogar alle Comics von The Boys inklusive Spinoffs, digital jedenfalls.
> 
> ...


Die will ich mir auch noch alle mal geben bei Zeiten.


----------

